# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Natural hairline restoration in Female transplants - 1500 grafts, 12-months journey

## Pradeep Sethi, MD

A detailed video on natural hairline restoration in Female hair transplants at Eugenix Hair Sciences, India

----------


## Plaguenka

thanks for the topic

----------

